# Advice please!



## sandy8100 (Mar 10, 2015)

Recently moved to the lovely town of Santa Pola, and happily I haven't got a bad word to say about it.
I'm after some advice on good internet, phone and tv deals. Can anyone recommend anything? Internet connection is the most important, calls to UK mobile numbers is next and tv is the lowest priority. Also, any advice on good mobile phone deals mainly for calling UK mobiles would be greatly appreciated.
I'd also like to buy a Spanish for Dummies book and CD set, so any ideas where to look for a second hand one?
Actually, while I'm here . . . . what about buying furniture for my terrace, new or second hand?
And walks....any walking groups in the Santa Pola area?
That will do for now!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sandy8100 said:


> Recently moved to the lovely town of Santa Pola, and happily I haven't got a bad word to say about it.
> I'm after some advice on good internet, phone and tv deals. Can anyone recommend anything? Internet connection is the most important, calls to UK mobile numbers is next and tv is the lowest priority. Also, any advice on good mobile phone deals mainly for calling UK mobiles would be greatly appreciated.
> I'd also like to buy a Spanish for Dummies book and CD set, so any ideas where to look for a second hand one?
> Actually, while I'm here . . . . what about buying furniture for my terrace, new or second hand?
> ...


Hi
Here's a link to Spanish for dummies at Amazon, new and second hand
Spanish For Dummies (European Spanish): Amazon.co.uk: Pedro Vázquez Bermejo, Susana Wald: 9780470688151: Books


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Sandy

I know Santa Pola , not to far from us , we some times go to the market .

We use aeromax for internet and phone , it costs 25€ pm +iva for 6mb internet , unlimited national land line calls , 100 min spanish mobile calls 
We pay 5 € extra for unlimited UK land line calls .

The internet works ok , some times the phone can play up a bit but generally good , easy to communicate with as operators speak English 

As regards to Learning Spanish , I recommend inviting some Spanish fiends over for a drink , you cant sit in silence so communicate with sign language , drawings whatever , for me it was much better than filling out work sheers or listening to boring cds .

Brico Dept in Crevillente ( spanish b&q ) might be good for furniture

Not sure about walking in your area , but we have a nice walk in Agost called the via verde 
follows an unused rail way track up into the mountains ( good for mountain biking too )


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I quite like Santa Pola, would of moved that way but there is a lack of what we were looking for down there.

Like Tony we are with aeromax but only for the internet. I can't really fault the product, it does exactly what we pay for without missing a beat.
Service can be a bit slow but then again we never need it. I guess depending where you are you may be able to get cable or fiber optic but that is most likely in the actual city itself.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tonymar said:


> We use aeromax for internet and phone , it costs 25€ pm +iva for 6mb internet , unlimited national land line calls , 100 min spanish mobile calls
> We pay 5 € extra for unlimited UK land line calls .
> 
> The internet works ok , some times the phone can play up a bit but generally good , easy to communicate with as operators speak English


You are not wrong that their service can be intermittant... the phone has to be the worst wimax service i have ever used... Sede cover some areas nearby and are first class although i dont know if they go as far out as santa pola

TooWay sat internet is pretty good although more pricey. In Santa Pola though, depending on where you are you shouldnt have too much problem getting a fixed line in?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh and for TV Torresat are good, tiny dish and you pay about 20 euros a month for UK channels. Had it in for nearly 4 years and its never let me down!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't speak for aeromax's phone but their internet is perfect, it never crashes or slows down. 
It's so good when we move we will likely take it with us despite there already being a copper connection.


----------



## sandy8100 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the info....I'll be back here soon!


----------

